# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  فيديو : حل ازمة البنزين للسيارات عبر استخدام الهواء كوقود

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 فيديو : حل ازمة البنزين للسيارات عبر استخدام الهواء كوقود

 
 
يهتم الإنسان دوما إلى التعامل مع الأشياء بسهولة ويسر، ودائما يحاول أن يستفيد من الطبيعة مستفيدا منها فى حل مشكلاته،
 ومن هنا جاءت فكرة تشغيل سيارة تعمل بالهواء، بعيدا عن أزمة البنزين والغاز الطبيعى.

  شاهد الفيديو من الرابط التالى

حل ازمة بنزين السيارات عبر الهواء بالفيديو

 المصدر :- موقع مصرى

*

----------

